# My short animation about a horse and a girl



## sleeprequired (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here! I just made a short animation for my degree, called "Pasture Time". It's about a horse who just wants to be left alone, and a girl who wants him to jump over a fence. It's very cartoony and only a minute and a half long, but so far it's been a hit with all my horse-loving friends, so I thought you guys might enjoy it too. Let me know what you think, and I look forward to posting more here!

The link is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7uIfWMETm4

Thanks!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

That was great! It was all so smooth and PERFECT!

Coot horsiee.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: That was fantastic.


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHA!!!

I loved it..... reminds me of my horse, Justin (except he's not blue!!).

Love the girl's little helmet too.


----------



## sleeprequired (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, glad you liked it!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Cute!!


----------



## Pauliana (Oct 11, 2007)

*Horse Short*

That made me laugh. 

I remember trying to catch horses out in the pasture. It would take half my riding time just to get close enough to put the halter and lead on. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That was awesome! I loved it


----------



## ILoveHorses1212 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hang on watching it now...

Now that Ive watched it.. That was so cute!! XD


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

That was really good!  Her helmet is so cute! Pasture's definitly bring back the "catching" memories!


----------

